# Flax oil in the bath?



## CarlaB (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey guys.  Spike has really dry skin right now (very flakey) - he's quilling 
plus I think the space heater is drying him out - we live 
in Vegas so it's already REALLY dry here, so I'm sure
the heater is drying him out even more. I think I may need to
get a humidifier... 

Anyway- I got some flax oil capsules and have put a few 
drops on his food the past couple of days, and am
wondering if putting some in a bath would be ok?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I use the baby Aveno oatmeal bath int he bath then right after the bath, I put a capsule on her back right after so it soaks down the quills and onto her skin.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Lots of people use flax seed oil and vitamin E oil in baths.  As long as you are sure there aren't any actual issues other than dryness with his skin, it'll be fine. I guess if there's the possibility of a bacterial/fungal infection, you shouldn't use oils topically because it can trap everything in the skin. With Spike, it does sound like simple dry skin though. I've read that it works best if you break open a capsule or two in warm bath water and then put the bath water over hedgie. The one time I tried this, I got a large plastic cup, drained a capsule of flax seed oil into the bottom, then filled it up with warm water and poured it over my hog's back. It worked really well.


----------

